
The College Kids Doing What Twitter Won't - rgh02
https://www.wired.com/story/the-college-kids-doing-what-twitter-wont/
======
ForHackernews
Twitter doesn't want investors to figure out their user metrics are garbage,
so they have no incentive to out bot accounts.

